# 29 arrested in UK Muslim sexual exploitation ring of 18 children



## RodISHI (Apr 14, 2017)

Good deal! This needs to happen everywhere that child abuse and human trafficking is taking place.

29 people in court over 170 charges of sexual exploitation of 18 children


----------



## Fenton Lum (Apr 14, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Good deal! This needs to happen everywhere that child abuse and human trafficking is taking place.
> 
> 29 people in court over 170 charges of sexual exploitation of 18 children


Catholic Church comes to mind.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2017)

That article is remarkably dry on information. 

I wonder who they worked for? The government? Schools? A mixture of both?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2017)

They released all but two. No flight risk there, fuckers!

Meanwhile, ranchers who have never raised their voices in anger or touched another human roughly, rot in jail because they're "flight risks".


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2017)

Good on the LEO action.

I wish that had happened a long time ago here to bust up the priest pedo rings in the Catholic Church or out of control priesthood leaders in the Mormon Church.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2017)

The women have a record with child protective services. Another instance where child welfare facilitated child trafficking, what else is new. 

27 men and 2 women in court in child sex and neglect case | Daily Mail Online


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good on the LEO action.
> 
> I wish that had happened a long time ago here to bust up the priest pedo rings in the Catholic Church or out of control priesthood leaders in the Mormon Church.



I never heard of   PEDO CATHOLIC PRIEST  rings------I heard of individual
incidents of misconduct by priests


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 14, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good on the LEO action.
> ...


When others that were in the know when it was reported and did nothing about it are complicit no matter what religion or sect they are in. The Islamist just seems to have a bit more than its fair share of abusers in their sects.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 14, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



yes yes----that was the issue-----that the priests were often privately counseled
----but the cops were not notified.    It is not clear to me that there were 
ORGANIZED for profit sex exploitation priest rings.    For your edification----the
Islamic issue is ------sexual exploitation  PLAY FOR PAY and PAY FOR PLAY----
sometime it is a social and business issue-----ENTERTAIN THE CLIENTS---
with sex play


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good on the LEO action.
> 
> I wish that had happened a long time ago here to bust up the priest pedo rings in the Catholic Church or out of control priesthood leaders in the Mormon Church.



*29 arrested in UK Muslim sexual exploitation ring of 18 children*

In pink for you faggot, Thread Topic Troll Boi deflecting again, hint Catholics and Mormons are not the Thread subject.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Happens every day in schools across this nation of ours.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good on the LEO action.
> ...


I totally missed the UK part lolol. 

I should have known, in this country, they aren't arrested, they're given jobs with child protective services and paid to foster.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Good deal! This needs to happen everywhere that child abuse and human trafficking is taking place.
> ...



Hey moron Troll, where does the below mention Catholics? Troll Bad Attempt At Deflection, Mega Fail.

*29 arrested in UK Muslim sexual exploitation ring of 18 children*


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2017)

Taint's stomping grounds, go figger. 

Obviously the coppers are racists.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Don't help them deflect away from their Muslim pets, they never want ANYTHING said against their Muslim pets, so don't let them deflect by making the thread about Catholics and Mormons.

The faggot Jake dodged a bullet yesterday pulling his Trolling, Deflecting and Derailing crap, next time he does that he might not be so lucky.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2017)

Here is the context for some of the hard heads above: ALL child abuse bad, very bad


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Taint's stomping grounds, go figger.
> 
> Obviously the coppers are racists.



Haven't they thrown him off a rooftop yet?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Here is the context for some of the hard heads above: ALL child abuse bad, very bad



*29 arrested in UK Muslim sexual exploitation ring of 18 children*

In pink for you faggot, Thread Topic Troll Boi deflecting again.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Thread Topic:

Muslim paedophile ring.

Come on Troll Boi, your choice, address the thread topic or keep Trolling and Deflecting.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I have told you I think Muslim pedo rings are bad.  So are Christian and atheists and any other pedo rings.  You need to stay in context.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


You are trolling your own thread.  Pedo rings are bad stuff: ALL pedo rings.  Now let it go.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Thread Topic: Muslim paedophile ring. 

Thread linked article, no mention of Christians, Mormons, Atheists.

Muslim paedophile ring.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy, I do get what you are saying. No pedo ring is better or worse than any other is the point.

Israel Police Arrest 22 ultra-Orthodox Jews for Sex Crimes Against Minors and Women


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Thread ISN'T about Jews or Christians or Mormons or Athiests.

Thread Topic: Muslim paedophile ring.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


The OP cannot be limited to the one thing.  The overall issue is pedo rings, and context demands that all pedo rings be condemned.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy, I do get what you are saying. No pedo ring is better or worse than any other is the point.
> 
> Israel Police Arrest 22 ultra-Orthodox Jews for Sex Crimes Against Minors and Women



Your type NEVER wants to address Muslims or anything that is about Islam, your type always must bring in EVERY other religion.

Just like when there's an Islamic terrorist attack....your type are right in there "what about Christians? what about The Crusades? what about this what about that"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The OP cannot be limited to one thing? IF the OP was about Christians your type would have LIMITED it to just that.

As the OP is about your Muslim pets you must deflect away from the OP.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



both?-------are both rooftop offenses ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


According to whom?  You?  Read carefully: Muslim pedo rings are bad.  Christian pedo rings are bad.  Any pedo ring is bad.  You are going to continue trolling and flaming, so I will let you have the last word.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



a bit of a problem-------muslims do not consider muslim pedo rings bad.    Use of
kaffir kids is not a crime in shariah law-------IN FACT under many circumstances
it is considered LAUDABLE-------confiscation of kaffir kids in war-----or, simply, if
they are orphaned  is  a kind of HOLY MANDATE


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No it's what you and your type do every time an OP is about Muslims, be it a paedophile ring, a shooting massacre or them blowing themselves up or mowing people down with a vehicle.

Of course ALL paedophiles are vile, ALL paedophiles should be taken out and shot and then just thrown into the nearest landfill.

But the Thread Topic isn't about ALL paedophiles, it's specifically about Muslim ones and considering Mohammed himself was a paedophile and the 7th Century Satanic Death Cult adhere to everything that's in The Qur'an, including it being okay for adult men to fuck little girls because Mohammed fucked little girls....this makes Muslim paedophilia slightly different from Christians, Jews, Mormons, Atheist....it's all vile, however Islam APPROVES paedophilia as it's in The Qur'an.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 14, 2017)

Pedophilia anywhere and everywhere is despicable.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 14, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> That article is remarkably dry on information.
> 
> I wonder who they worked for? The government? Schools? A mixture of both?


There seems to be a lot of crappy journalists everywhere.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Pedophilia anywhere and everywhere is despicable.



Yes everyone agrees about that.

However ONE religion approves it, Islam, Paedophile Mohammed, The Qur'an.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 14, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


... In schools, churches, hospitals, homes -- anywhere children are under the care of the big monsters called adults.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Pedophilia anywhere and everywhere is despicable.
> ...


Followers of all religions, and none, are involved in paedo rings. Its fundamentally dishonest to discuss paedo rings in terms of the followers of one religion.

Your attitude suggests that you feel that only Muslims are responsible for this sort of crime. If that is the case then the thread is worthless.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Does The Bible and the Jewish Torah say that having sex with children is okay?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 14, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



I have not seen anyone suggest that ONLY MUSLIMS do it.     What is true and a
REAL PROBLEM  is that for muslims lots of it is  LEGAL.    Forming a prostitution
ring of kaffir adolescents in London------is not going to ruin the reputation of a
Pakistani back home in Karachi or even in the mosque in London.    I believe that this fact is significant.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



We all agree that paedophiles can be Christian, Jewish, Agnostic, Mormon, Jehovah's Witness, Atheist, Muslim.

What we agree about but our Muslim lovers don't agree about and/or just will not accept on any level, is that Islam is unique in that Mohammed himself was a paedophile and The Qur'an sanctions sex with children because of the reason that Mohammed himself was a paedophile.

So that is the fundamental difference.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



not JUST sex with children-------but ALSO sexual slavery LEGALIZED-----for
eternity under the ETERNAL LAW OF THE KORAN.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Whatever is,or isnt, stated in the bible does not seem to affect "christians" from operating paedo rings. Or for the various sects to cover up for the paedos.
So your point is er pointless.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 14, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Good deal! This needs to happen everywhere that child abuse and human trafficking is taking place.
> 
> 29 people in court over 170 charges of sexual exploitation of 18 children



Exactly- doesn't matter whether the child molesters or traffickers are Catholic Priests and Nuns or Muslim assholes- arrest and convict them.

Don't let anyone hide child sex abuse behind their religion.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 14, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



nope------it is not POINTLESS.      I will help you to understand.   In judeo-Christian societies it is a CRIME to operate  pedo rings.     In muslim societies it is not a crime,
ESPECIALLY if the pedos are kaffirs.     In fact in cases of WAR WINNINGS  it
is laudable or in cases of in which there is muslim rule and populations
of kaffirin------there are circumstances making it entirely  legal.   That which is LEGAL according to one's  "god"     is LIKELY to be protected by like minded people


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Does The Bible and the Jewish Torah say that having sex with children is okay?

The Qur'an says that having sex with children is not only okay, but it's to be encouraged.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 14, 2017)

Talking about pedophiles, NAMBLA has support now. It is despicable. See below:

'Paedophilia is natural and normal for males'


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The Bible doesn't say anything against having sex with children.

And indeed- God in several instances tells his followers that its okay

_17 Now therefore kill every male among the little ones, and kill every woman that hath known man by lying with him.
18 But all the women children, that have not known a man by lying with him, keep alive for yourselves. Numbers 31:17-18 (KJV)_

Or more correctly translated:

Living Bible (TLB) – “Only the *little girls* may live; you may keep them for yourselves.” – Numbers 31:18


Deuteronomy 21:10-14 Good News Translation (GNT) – “When the Lord your God gives you victory in battle and you take prisoners, 11 you may see among them a beautiful woman that you like and want to marry. 12 Take her to your home, where she will shave her head, cut her fingernails, 13 and change her clothes. She is to stay in your home and mourn for her parents *for a month*; *after that, you may marry her*. 14 Later, if you no longer want her, you are to let her go free. *Since you forced her to have intercourse with you*, you cannot treat her as a slave and sell her.”


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2017)

I wonder if the writers of Numbers and Deuteronomy were ancestors of Mohammed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Paedophilia is illegal in Western nations, we do not adhere in any literal sense to sex with children.

Unlike in Islamic nations, where it's perfectly okay for them to marry underage girls and also have sex with little boys.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2017)

Pedophilia is the state of being sexually attracted to prepubescent children, and that attraction is not illegal anywhere in the world.

The act of having sexual relations with children in the Christian West is illegal, and although the laws in Muslim nations also ban the act, the laws of consent in those nations are much low than in the West.

Note that Lucy Hamilton continues to flame and attack without posting on the OP's content.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Marriage ages in Muslim countries are not much different than in other countries. You know nothing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pedophilia is the state of being sexually attracted to prepubescent children, and that attraction is not illegal anywhere in the world.
> 
> The act of having sexual relations with children in the Christian West is illegal, and although the laws in Muslim nations also ban the act, the laws of consent in those nations are much low than in the West.
> 
> Note that Lucy Hamilton continues to flame and attack without posting on the OP's content.



*"and although the laws in Muslim nations also ban the act, the laws of consent in those nations are much low than in the West."*

What absolute garbage you babble.

*Contemporary Pedophilic Islamic Marriages*

Main Article: Contemporary Pedophilic Islamic Marriages

*"Due to its many endorsements within Islamic scripture, child marriages are permitted by the majority of Muslim scholars and leaders, and in many Islamic countries it is common practice. Girls far below the age of puberty are forcibly married to older persons (sometimes in their 50s and later) for various personal gains by the girls' guardian or with the intention to preserve family honor by helping her avoid pre-marital sex.

Pedophilic Islamic marriages are most prevalent in Pakistan and Afghanistan, followed by other countries in the Middle East and Bangladesh.[5][6] This practice may also be prevalent to a lesser extent amongst other Muslim communities, and is on the rise among the growing Muslim populations in many non-Muslim countries, such as the United Kingdom[7] and the United States.[8]

In countries like Yemen, Bangladesh, Iran, and Northern Nigeria, attempts at reforming laws and banning child marriages have been opposed and stopped on the grounds that such a ban would be un-Islamic,[9][10][11][12][13] and in the case of Malaysia, the growing Muslim population has effectively turned back the clock on social progress by passing new laws which allow for the practice of pedophilic marriages specifically between followers of Islam.[14]

So one has to agree that whatever reasons and justification people may give for the prevalence of child marriages in Muslim-majority nations, without Islam this practice would have long been discarded as immoral and unacceptable in the modern world."
*
Islam and Pedophilia - WikiIslam

*"Note that Lucy Hamilton continues to flame and attack without posting on the OP's content."*

Go away, I BROUGHT this thread BACK ON TOPIC Troll Boi when YOU were doing your usual thing of Trolling, Deflecting and attempting to Derail another thread. So don't pull your crap with me.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Er..wrong.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2017)

fentoon will be dressing up like an alter boy tonight!


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 14, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


You have links to back that up, right? The "various sects" that cover for pedos, for example? Provide me the verification of various sects operating now to cover up for pedos.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



*"Marriage ages in Muslim countries are not much different than in other countries." *

^^^^ Total idiot as the forum already is aware.

*"You know nothing."*

It's you who knows nothing about ANYTHING you uneducated, ignorant waste of space, people only have to read ANY of your posts at this forum to see what a brainless fool you are.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy cut my the *bolded part of my* post, which included in full, "*The act of having sexual relations with children in the Christian West is illegal*, and although the laws in Muslim nations also ban the act, the laws of consent in those nations are much low than in the West." This is a violation of the rules.

When the *bolded portion* is included, the readers will see that Lucy agrees with me. Thus her violation of the rules is nothing more than a poor attempt to distort what I have written and to quarrel.

Subside, Lucy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy cut my the *bolded part of my* post, which included in full, "*The act of having sexual relations with children in the Christian West is illegal*, and although the laws in Muslim nations also ban the act, the laws of consent in those nations are much low than in the West."  This is a violation of the rules.
> 
> When the *bolded portion* is included, the readers will see that Lucy agrees with me.  Thus her violation of the rules is nothing more than to distort what I have written and to quarrel.
> 
> Subside, Lucy.



We are referring to the ISLAMIC WORLD which YOU inaccurately stated:

*"and although the laws in Muslim nations also ban the act, the laws of consent in those nations are much low than in the West."
*
Why don't you and the Pink News Subscribing ignorant faggot go and get a room or something, you are both as uneducated and ignorant as each other, Two Troll Boi's in a Pod.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 14, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Talking about pedophiles, NAMBLA has support now. It is despicable. See below:
> 
> 'Paedophilia is natural and normal for males'


And they have grown since their man finance man died as he left his money to spread that shit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy cut my the *bolded part of my* post, which included in full, "*The act of having sexual relations with children in the Christian West is illegal*, and although the laws in Muslim nations also ban the act, the laws of consent in those nations are much low than in the West."  This is a violation of the rules.
> ...


The laws ban the act of pedophilia.  The laws of sexual consent are much younger in Muslim countries than they are in the West.  Those are truth.  You can flame and troll all you want, and you are still wrong.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 14, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Little ones meaning those things you as an "adam= human" has in you. I doubt you can understand that but most Christians and Believers know that it is a personal relationship with the Lord, not a kill another human thingy; because that is against the Ten Commandments of God.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



*"The laws ban the act of pedophilia.  The laws of sexual consent are much younger than they are in the West." 
*
You make absolutely NO SENSE. They can get married to 10 year old girls, they are allowed to have SEX with those 10 year old girls.....HELLO? That IS paedophilia you absolute idiot.

Also what about fucking little boys while dressing them as little girls? Oh yes, that's right that's LEGAL ALSO.

Bacha bazi - Wikipedia

*"You can flame and troll all you want,"*

Stop accusing me of what YOU do. 

I basically SAVED RodISHI's thread and got it back ON TOPIC.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Show where I flame and troll, you can't.  But you have done so throughout the thread, simply because you cannot stand being told: "you are wrong, Lucy."  Lucy, you are wrong.

You can flail and wail and bail all you want, but pedophilia, the attraction of prepubescent children, is not outlawed.  However, the act is outlawed.  The laws in Muslim countries for consent are much lower than in the West.

Nothing you can write changes those facts.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



^^^^  

I have posted links to back up my comments, links that show I am correct and you are wrong....you are never right about anything, you are always wrong.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 14, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yet God told his followers to kill thousands and thousands of human beings.

And told his followers that they should take children to be their wives. 

Does that mean I blame all Christians or Christianity for when Catholic Priests are arrested for child molestation? Nope.

Nor do I blame all Muslims or Islam when some Muslim assholes are child molesters.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2017)

You blame white people.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 14, 2017)

miketx said:


> You blame white people.


It  would be ignorant to blame any people on account of their colour or religion.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 14, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Afghanistan- 16 years old
United States- as low as 14 years old
Egypt- 18 years old
Turkey- 16 years old
Pakistan- 16 years old
Indonesia- 16 years old
Netherlands- 16 years old

The only Muslim country that i can find that has a marriage age drastically different from the West is Iran- which permits marriages as young as 9 years old.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 14, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


You would think that she would know about this. I think that 16 is too young personally.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 14, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


You are the one that doesn't get it no matter how many times you are told. Adam=human. Human many one of many. In that human are heavenly hosts. The Ten Commandments stand and Thou Shalt not Kill (murder) means Thou Shalt not Kill (murder) another human being. Our God never said to kill another human but the blind, deaf and dumb such as your self can't get there.

Where did I say "blame all" Muslims asshole because I didn't. I will point out that even those who claim to be moderates are in fact extremist and that is why I posted in another thread what moderates do to anyone they consider infidels or blasphemers. Hell they kill their own.

Catholic priest that have hurt children deserve no better than any other pedophile. Hang a Millstone on their necks and toss them into the sea. That means that the spirit in them will judge them, and they will be the most miserable son's of bitches on God's green earth, plus the law will prosecute them whenever possible.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Apr 14, 2017)

*Stick to the subject or risk being thread banned. The subject is NOT about members of this forum. *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Providing no links of course and also exceptionally selective....also typical of you to throw up Iran, hmmmm wonder why?

Yemen and Saudi Arabia, for starters I think.

So....here we go and with ALL the links provided:

*"Over half of Yemeni girls are married before 18, some by the age eight.[113][114] Yemen government's Sharia Legislative Committee has blocked attempts to raise marriage age to either 15 or 18, on grounds that any law setting minimum age for girls is un-Islamic. Yemeni Muslim activists argue that some girls are ready for marriage at age 9.[115][116]" 
*
Nujood Ali with GREAT difficulty managed to get a divorce at the age of 10 years old.

Nujood Ali - Wikipedia

*"In September 2013, an 8-year-old girl died of internal bleeding and uterine rupture on her wedding night after marrying a 40-year-old man.*[121]"

^^^^ Pink News Subscriber probably masturbating reading this.

*"The widespread prevalence of child marriage in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has been documented by human rights groups.[122] Saudi clerics have justified the marriage of girls as young as 9, with sanction from the judiciary.[123] There are no laws in place defining a minimum age of consent in Saudi Arabia, though drafts for possible laws have been created since 2011.[124]"
*
Ethiopia and Nigeria:
*
"In parts of Ethiopia and Nigeria many girls are married before the age of 15, some as young as 7.[83]" *


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Like irosie said the "same shit" just flavored different depending on which sect did the flavoring.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Your links are shit. Why cant you post decent links you nazi slag ?



The links are ALL there the numbers in the brackets, they link to things like UNICEF reports.

It's not my fault you are so very low IQ you cannot read properly....maybe you should just go and wait on a rooftop or something.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Yes of course it is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


You certainly have done nothing of the sort to demonstrate you are correct and I am wrong.  Pedophilia, once again, is an attraction and not against the law.  The act of course is unlawful almost universally throughout the world.  Many Muslim countries have very low age requirements.  In the US, common law is 12 for girls and 14 for boys, though legislative action in the states vary considerably.  Your State-by-State Guide to Teen Marriage Laws 

I met a woman in Kentucky (she was 21) who told me she had been married at 13, was still married, and living with him and her boyfriend.  Strange that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Again, the thread is about Muslims and Islam.

*"Pedophilia, once again, is an attraction and not against the law."*

Define attraction, would that include having images and Grooming?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2017)

Once again, the thread is about Muslims in the UK, not your wide and inclusive understanding of only Islam.  If you want to talk about marriage in the ME, I certainly can talk about it the US.

"'A pedophile is a person who has a sustained sexual orientation toward children, generally aged 13 or younger, Blanchard says.  Not all pedophiles are child molesters (or vice versa). 'Child molesters are defined by their acts; pedophiles are defined by their desires,'" Blanchard says. "'Some pedophiles refrain from sexually approaching any child for their entire lives." But it's not clear how common that is.'"

You may read more from webmd at What is Pedophilia: FAQ on Pedophiles and Pedophilia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Once again, the thread is about Muslims in the UK, not your wide and inclusive understanding of only Islam.
> 
> "'A pedophile is a person who has a sustained sexual orientation toward children, generally aged 13 or younger, Blanchard says.  Not all pedophiles are child molesters (or vice versa). 'Child molesters are defined by their acts; pedophiles are defined by their desires,'" Blanchard says. "'Some pedophiles refrain from sexually approaching any child for their entire lives." But it's not clear how common that is.'"
> 
> You may read more from webmd at What is Pedophilia: FAQ on Pedophiles and Pedophilia



*"Blanchard says. "'Some pedophiles refrain from sexually approaching any child for their entire lives." But it's not clear how common that is.'"
*
So they admit what they say is basically not even scientific, it's not clear how common it is that they don't sexually approach children.

This will be the crowd who are demanding that Paedophilia is normalised, that Paedophiles are just misunderstood.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2017)

Or not.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 14, 2017)

If adult is sexually aroused by a child they are broken, something is wrong with them.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> According to whom?  You?  Read carefully: Muslim pedo rings are bad.  Christian pedo rings are bad.  Any pedo ring is bad.  You are going to continue trolling and flaming, so I will let you have the last word.




 You obviously do not believe your own words, here, since your very first inclination was not to criticize it, but to defend it by using a tu Quoque fallacy.

 If you were actually sincere, here, you would have indicated a strong objection to it, instead of all the formulaic apologia.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 14, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...




The important issue is the way that Muslims are so overrepresented in these cases, and by such an enormous margin.

 Since the quasi-religion they follow is extremely misogynistic, that IS the most relevant issue here.  You have been trained to support the rape of children when Muslims do it, and so seek to divert away from their culpability for doing so.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> I wonder if the writers of Numbers and Deuteronomy were ancestors of Mohammed.



I do not believe that the translation is good--------ie I doubt that it says "FORCED HER TO HAVE INTERCOURSE" --------will check.  ----HOWEVER since the female is
kinda in a STUCK position as a war captive------the intercourse would be construed  ----in a legal sense-----as coerced.    Whatevah----the act is construed as "marriage"  and the girl is a "wife"


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2017)

Just goes to show that in the Abrahamic religions, females get short shrift.  The problem with Islam that is still stuck in the 14th century that way.  The major sects in Christianity and Judaism condemn the bozos in their religions who act inappropriately.  The FLDS sect of the Mormons is an exception that notoriously abuses females.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 15, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Good deal! This needs to happen everywhere that child abuse and human trafficking is taking place.
> 
> 29 people in court over 170 charges of sexual exploitation of 18 children


I hope the judge will be very very harsh 
(if they're really guilty of course!)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Just goes to show that in the Abrahamic religions, females get short shrift.  The problem with Islam that is still stuck in the 14th century that way.  The major sects in Christianity and Judaism condemn the bozos in their religions who act inappropriately.  The FLDS sect of the Mormons is an exception that notoriously abuses females.
> ...


What I said was correct about the 14th Century, Dogmaphobe.  You are absolutely incorrect to suggest what I said about it was not true.  Your script is a falsehood if you are suggesting that the two centuries were not the same.

Your script is an outright lie in suggesting that I said anything negative about Jesus.

You have flatly ignored the evidence given in Numbers and Deuteronomy.

Stay with the OP of the 29 arrested in the UK, because expanding it to the ME ends up as a fail.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 15, 2017)

Is it the new case or the old one that surfaced couple of years ago?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Is it the new case or the old one that surfaced couple of years ago?


The report is from the 13th of April, a few days ago.  The case is much order, but is getting to court now.

"The allegations are non-recent sexual offences, dating back to between 2004 and 2011, and relate to 18 women, who were children at the time. The youngest child involved was 11 years old."  Read more: 29 people in court over 170 charges of sexual exploitation of 18 children

Sex trafficking of children, whether in Iran under the cover of law, or in the USA or the UK outside of the law, is simply reprehensible and requires the strictest punishment.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 15, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> Is it the new case or the old one that surfaced couple of years ago?


New.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 15, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Is it the new case or the old one that surfaced couple of years ago?
> ...



The last one involved a ring of Pakistanis. I cannot seem to remember the name of the British town where that occurred. It was a small town and girls were really young 13 - 16. I posted about it in Europe forum.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



*"Stay with the OP of the 29 arrested in the UK, because expanding it to the ME ends up as a fail."*

The OP topic is Muslim paedophilia, Muslims no matter where they are ALL adhere to the same Islam, the same Qur'an as Muslims in the Middle East....or are you suggesting they are operating to a _different_ Qur'an?

If so what is the _different_ Qur'an to what you refer?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



*"What I said was correct about the 14th Century, Dogmaphobe."*

No Dogmaphobe is correct, Islam is stuck in the 7th Century, just as when Mohammed lived, he is their Ideal Man, ALL Muslim males want to emulate Mohammed therefore, following his teachings on everything and adhering strictly to his word and to the philosophy of The Qur'an.

Unlike Christianity and Judaism, Islam isn't a religion, it's also a political philosophy, it seeks therefore to force others to submit to it or else.

In Arabic the word Islam means to "submit" and/or "submission" and that's regarding submission to Allah, obeying Allah’s commands theoretically to Muslims is supposed to bring about peace for a Muslim, but ONLY for Muslims as everyone else is considered an Infidel who of course must submit to Allah or "face the sword" as Mohammed instructs in The Qur'an.

Christianity and Judaism have modernised and developed to fit the contemporary world....ONLY Islam HASN'T.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


The topics is the arrest of 29 men in the UK, not Muslim pedophilia in general.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 15, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


If you can add to where the problem lies please feel free to do so. The ideology of Islam adds to these types of belief systems among humans that believe they have the right to abuse other human beings, (females and children).


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Dogmaphobe.  You are absolutely incorrect to suggest what I said about it was not true.  Your script is a falsehood if you are suggesting that the two centuries were not the same.
> 
> Your script is an outright lie in suggesting that I said anything negative about Jesus.
> 
> ...


post #93 (17033724) fails (1) because it does not address the OP, (2) it ignores Numbers and Deuteronomy, and (3) it falsifies what I have written.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 15, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe.  You are absolutely incorrect to suggest what I said about it was not true.  Your script is a falsehood if you are suggesting that the two centuries were not the same.
> ...


If you flatly ignore who Adam is in Genesis and that the "hosts" of heaven and earth were created and the Bible is the story of those hosts in Adam= 'a red earth human, human, or humankind', you will never understand that Deuteronomy is speaking about the law of the spirit in you the human being with breath from the creator; plus you are ignoring Jesus's words and instructions to *walk in the spirit* in truth.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



They are Muslim paedophiles, it doesn't matter where they are, the topic therefore is Muslim paedophilia, they adhere to the SAME Qur'an no matter where they are.

Nobody is going to listen to you telling people to be On Topic with regard to ANY OP Jake, considering in this thread YOU were straight in wanting to take it COMPLETELY Off Topic and to deflect away from Muslims and to instead attempt to make the thread about Catholics and Mormons....remember?

Here's your post # 5

29 arrested in UK Muslim sexual exploitation ring of 18 children


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


The OP is not about "Adam is in Genesis", RodISHI.  Your words clearly reveal you are not a spirit-filled interpreter of the Word.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2017)

No one is going to listen to you, Lucy, talking about anybody being on topic, when you expand the OP.  If you want to expand the OP to Muslim pedophilia through the ages, then we certainly can talk about Jewish and Christian aberrations of it throughout the ages as well.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > They are Muslim paedophiles, it doesn't matter where they are, the topic therefore is Muslim paedophilia, they adhere to the SAME Qur'an no matter where they are.  Nobody is going to listen to you telling people to be On Topic with regard to ANY OP Jake, considering in this thread YOU were straight in wanting to take it COMPLETELY Off Topic and to deflect away from Muslims and to instead attempt to make the thread about Catholics and Mormons....remember?  Here's your post # 5
> ...



Jake you get more ridiculous with each comment you make, you lost an argument you never had to begin with several pages ago, yet you still keep coming back with the same stuff, which is your modus operandi every time regardless of what the thread is about....even when multiple people show you are wrong you keep coming back with the near identical stuff.

You have just told RodISHI they are wrong and said why are they mentioning Adam in Genesis, that is because you brought up Deuteronomy, it's completely apparent you haven't a clue about The Bible or you would agree with RodISHI and the reference to Adam in Genesis.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2017)

Lucy, personal attacks only make you look silly.  You want to expand the OP only to Muslim pedophilia throughout the ages without including Christian and Jewish pedophilia.  If you agree with RodISHI bringing up Adam, then you are fine with me having Dueteronomy and Numbers.  You have not been thinking about this clearly.  All of it or none of it beyond the UK.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy, personal attacks only make you look silly.  You want to expand the OP only to Muslim pedophilia throughout the ages without including Christian and Jewish pedophilia.  If you agree with RodISHI bringing up Adam, then you are fine with me having Dueteronomy and Numbers.  You have not been thinking about this clearly.  All of it or none of it beyond the UK.



There was no personal attack, here I'll copy and paste my previous comment to you, note no personal attack:

*"Jake you get more ridiculous with each comment you make, you lost an argument you never had to begin with several pages ago, yet you still keep coming back with the same stuff, which is your modus operandi every time regardless of what the thread is about....even when multiple people show you are wrong you keep coming back with the near identical stuff.

You have just told RodISHI they are wrong and said why are they mentioning Adam in Genesis, that is because you brought up Deuteronomy, it's completely apparent you haven't a clue about The Bible or you would agree with RodISHI and the reference to Adam in Genesis."*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Open another thread on your position, Lucy.  Yes, Lucy, you personally attacked.



^^^^ Jake now desperate again, also seeing personal attacks where there aren't any.


----------



## NLT (Apr 15, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> ALL child abuse bad, very bad


Proof ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2017)

Open another thread on your position, Lucy. Yes, Lucy, you personally attacked.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 15, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Open another thread on your position, Lucy. Yes, Lucy, you personally attacked.



^^^^ Jake now Spamming the thread or something


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2017)

Simply telling you, Lucy, that what you want to do here does not fit the OP.  Open another thread, because you have fail here.

Stop your spamming and trolling.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Apr 15, 2017)

Thread Closed. It has run its course.


----------

